# [SOLVED] Windows Vista connection problem : Local Access Only



## Mojtaba (Mar 1, 2009)

I'm using windows vista home basic edition on a Mini-HP 2140 device, I can't connect to the internet via LAN and I have local access only and not the Internet connection, I am able to connect to the internet via another laptop that I have which runs on Windows XP. 
I have tried the windows "diagnose connection problem" but the problem is still present.
This is the result when I use the command ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : smt-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Marvell Yukon 88E8072 PCI-E Gigabit Ether
net Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-24-81-3B-27-83
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::b833:2e4f:4714:b39e%14(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.10(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, March 01, 2009 4:36:40 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Wednesday, March 04, 2009 4:36:39 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom 4322AG 802.11a/b/g/draft-n Wi-Fi
Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-21-00-6B-82-93
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Bluetooth Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Bluetooth Device (Personal Area Network)
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-24-7E-27-8B-B3
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 3:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{2BC493C5-9F3D-4D7F-99A0-E62E421DD
8C0}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 4:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.stud.ies.auc.dk
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 6:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{82114D9D-DD2B-4745-B31E-2F2E8CE91
AD2}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 7:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{9BC63A6E-C4ED-4F20-9D9D-0DD4BEAFB
275}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Windows Vista connection problem : Local Access Only*

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows Vista.*

Start, All Programs\Accessories and *right click* on Command Prompt, select "*Run as Administrator*" to open a command prompt.

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands:

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reset IPv4 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv4 reset reset.log*

Reset IPv6 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv6 reset reset.log*

Reboot the machine.




Try these simple tests.

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* (_COMMAND for W98/WME)_ to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands one at a time, followed by the _*Enter*_ key:

*NOTE:* For the items below in *red* surrounded with *< >*, see comments below for the actual information content, they are value substitutions from the previous command output! 

IPCONFIG /ALL

PING <computer_IP_address>

PING <default_gateway_address>

PING <dns_servers>

PING 206.190.60.37

PING yahoo.com

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter* to copy the contents to the clipboard.
Paste the results in a message here.

*<computer_IP_address>* - The *IP Address* of your computer, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

*<default_gateway_address>* - The IP address of the *Default Gateway*, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

*<dns_servers>* - The IP address of the first (or only) address for *DNS Servers*, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## Mojtaba (Mar 1, 2009)

*Re: Windows Vista connection problem : Local Access Only*

I tires the tests and these are the results:

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6001]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\smt>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : smt-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Marvell Yukon 88E8072 PCI-E Gigabit Ether
net Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-24-81-3B-27-83
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::b833:2e4f:4714:b39e%14(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.10(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Tuesday, March 03, 2009 7:58:26 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Friday, March 06, 2009 7:58:25 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : kom.aau.dk
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom 4322AG 802.11a/b/g/draft-n Wi-Fi
Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-21-00-6B-82-93
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 3:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.kom.aau.dk
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 4:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.stud.ies.auc.dk
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 6:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #5
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 7:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-00-54-55-4E-01
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

C:\Users\smt>PING 192.168.0.10

Pinging 192.168.0.10 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 192.168.0.10: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Reply from 192.168.0.10: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Reply from 192.168.0.10: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Reply from 192.168.0.10: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128

Ping statistics for 192.168.0.10:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 0ms, Maximum = 0ms, Average = 0ms

C:\Users\smt>PING 192.168.0.1

Pinging 192.168.0.1 with 32 bytes of data:
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.

Ping statistics for 192.168.0.1:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 0, Lost = 4 (100% loss),

C:\Users\smt>PING 192.168.0.1

Pinging 192.168.0.1 with 32 bytes of data:
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.

Ping statistics for 192.168.0.1:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 0, Lost = 4 (100% loss),

C:\Users\smt>PING 206.190.60.37

Pinging 206.190.60.37 with 32 bytes of data:
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.

Ping statistics for 206.190.60.37:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 0, Lost = 4 (100% loss),

C:\Users\smt>PING YAHOO.COM
Ping request could not find host YAHOO.COM. Please check the name and try again.


C:\Users\smt>


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Windows Vista connection problem : Local Access Only*

This looks like a firewall issue. You have obviously connected to the router to obtain an IP address, yet you can't even ping the router's base address.

Disable ALL firewalls and see if you can connect.


----------



## Mojtaba (Mar 1, 2009)

*Re: Windows Vista connection problem : Local Access Only*

I uninstalled my firewall and disabled the windows firewall and rebooted the machine but can't still connect to the internet !


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Windows Vista connection problem : Local Access Only*

Do the ping tests show the same thing? Can you ping the router's address at 192.168.0.1?

If you still can't ping the router, there's still some firewall component that's blocking your requests.


----------



## Mojtaba (Mar 1, 2009)

*Re: Windows Vista connection problem : Local Access Only*



johnwill said:


> Do the ping tests show the same thing? Can you ping the router's address at 192.168.0.1?


No, I can't.!



johnwill said:


> If you still can't ping the router, there's still some firewall component that's blocking your requests.


I disabled the windows firewall, what else should I do?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Windows Vista connection problem : Local Access Only*

Try booting in *Safe Mode with Networking* and see if you can ping the router that way.


----------



## Mojtaba (Mar 1, 2009)

*Re: Windows Vista connection problem : Local Access Only*

I booted in the "safe mode with networking" and then tried to ping 192.168.0.1 and I was not able to do that. Then I tried the ipconfig/all and saw that the results are different now and my IP adress as well as my gateway default adresss and DNS adress are different and now I can ping them. After that I have access to the internet and the problem is solved. 
So, thank you very much for your help, now i have access to the internet.ray:


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Windows Vista connection problem : Local Access Only*

Well, that's odd, but I'm glad it's all working. :smile:


----------



## kes0422 (Jan 17, 2012)

Hey I could really use some help. My HP laptop will not connect to the internet even when plugged directly into the router. My xbox and phone will connect to the router fine. I have a Netgear router. I have already changed the ip connection and disabled the ip6. But it still doesn't work. I am not very technically advanced. But anything could help. Please help!!


----------

